# Client Server basierter Chat



## AMStyles (23. Mrz 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich entwickle mit Java bei 4-6 Monaten jedoch nur allgemein Grundlasen und zudem nur auf Konsole.

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich eines eigenen Chat Programms.
Was muss ich können, um ein Programm zu schreiben, welches einem ermöglicht einen Server lokal auf einem Rechner zu starten und eines Clients an einem anderen Recher zu verbinden, sodass man miteinander chatten kann.

Im moment habe ich mich leider nur mit Verzweigungen, Schleifen und Arrays angefreundet,
was müsste ich noch so können, um das umzusetzen? Stichworte ;-)

LG


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mrz 2010)

Mit dem Socket zum Server

Client-Server-Kommunikation

*http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html*


----------



## U2nt (24. Mrz 2010)

Wissen was Streams sind das Netzwerk verstehen (Sprich Ports (TCP / UDP?) IP-Adresse).
Falls gewollt, grafische Oberfläche (z.B. swing)
Allgemeines wie Klassen, Schnittstellen, Vererbung
Am besten auch noch Threads, damits net laggt usw.


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2010)

[etwas offtopic]
Vielleicht sollte man in diesem Board mal ein Sticky anlegen mit "How to create a Client/Server Chat Application" ...
Denn danach wird ja (gefühlt) mind. 1x pro Woche gefragt.
[/etwas offtopic]


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mrz 2010)

Speziell zum Chat haben wir was in der FAQ:
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Mrz 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Speziell zum Chat haben wir was in der FAQ:
> http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html





eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> *http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/92184-java-chat-selbst-gemacht.html*


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2010)

FAQ schön und gut. Aber da schauen sicherlich 98% der "Ich will nen Chat-Server basteln, hab aber keinen Plan wie"-Jünger nicht rein


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mrz 2010)

Dann verstoßen sie bereits gegen sie Forumregeln. :rtfm:

Und gerade in dem Fall, finde ich es OK, wenn man nur Links postet.


----------

